# Sam, 4-5 year old English Bull Terrier



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

History: Sam was found stray starving and covered in mange and resultant bare sore patches all over his skin. Pulled out of a pound in the nick of time ... with no-one to take him. Despite being in financial meltdown we couldn't turn him away.

Salient points: Pure breed English Bull Terrier on the large size, underweight, but gaining weight. Sores over body, but healing and scabs diminishing. Ingrowing drew claws had caused infection through to the bone, but are now healing. Coat poor, but improving. Good with dogs and excellent with people. Not cat tested or small furries. Still to commence vax. another week to go, though this shouldn't hold him back from gaining his home. Better pictures to follow.

Advert: Sam is an English Bull terrier of about 4-5 yrs of age. He was presented on our doorstep as exhausted, starving, covered in sores, infection and mange. His health is bouncing back however and already there are wonderful signs of health coming through. Personality wise ... and yes we mean Personality, Sam is a winner ... magnificent and one of the most popular dogs we have had. He is beginning to behave as though he is a puppy with his new found friends and sense of well being.

Sam is great with people and kids. He is good with dogs ... not sure about cats and small furries. We have newly neutered him and he has just finished antibiotics. Another week and we think his health will be robust enough to commence vaxs. Wormed and treated for mange. Already ... from a sad, sad dog we see his radiance and beauty beginning to shine through. Can't see us holding Sam back from his finding his family for long. He doesn't deserve to be in kennels ... he deserves to be chasing and fetching a ball and having gentlemanly walks in the park ... and putting smiles on everyone's faces as he melts their hearts.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found"

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Sam English Bull Terrier ?4 yrs Croydon Kennels.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sam enjoyed a lovely walk yesterday. He is so much better  his health is bouncing back and his fur is improving daily. 
Our kennels are truly working wonders on this lad...


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

bump bump!!! Hope he finds his forever home soon


----------



## Trevs_mum (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh how beautiful. Have you tried BullieSOS? Wish I could take him, but two is madness enough!

xxx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

> Oh how beautiful. Have you tried BullieSOS?


Thanks very much for the tip, will do


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Bump him up again! the fellow needs a forever home! and you never know - someone may see him


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

BulliesSOS have very kindly agreed to put him up on their site. So a big thank you to them and Trevs_mum for suggesting it


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> BulliesSOS have very kindly agreed to put him up on their site. So a big thank you to them and Trevs_mum for suggesting it


and well done to yourself too Sharon for all your hard work
DT


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Aw fanks!

His is up on their site already - they are fast workers!


----------



## Trevs_mum (Jan 5, 2009)

That is good news, lets hope he gets his foreverhome soon!
He is soo cute, if I didn't have my two 

Well done for caring for him xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Great idea to suggest the specific rescue Trevs Mum
xxx

why didn't I fink of that!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Unfortunately the infection caused by Sam's ingrowing dew claw has flared up again and he is on a serious course of antibiotics. He will not be ready for homing until he is back to good health. He is still in kennels and any possibility of a foster home at this time would be fantastic. I will leave his thread open in the meantime in the hope that someone might come forward to foster him.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

This guy had any look yet? I was really rooting for him!
DT


----------



## Trevs_mum (Jan 5, 2009)

Any joy yet?

I'm sure Lisa at BullieSOS would be able to help find him a foster home. 

xxx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Not yet, fingers crossed


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

He is definitely looking better ...

Fancy a walk?

Are you ready?


Come keep up! I'm on my way!


----------



## Birdie Wife (Mar 30, 2009)

Awww what a honey! I would love to get a bullie but I don't think they'd enjoy the cold up here (regularly -10degC in the winter )  hope he finds a good home soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Trevs_mum (Jan 5, 2009)

Birdie Wife said:


> Awww what a honey! I would love to get a bullie but I don't think they'd enjoy the cold up here (regularly -10degC in the winter )  hope he finds a good home soon :thumbsup:


Get him a jumper, lol!

He is looking fab, looks just like my boy in these pics!
Everything crossed for him xxx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sam jumped in the car with various nec. possessions mainly pills and potions..and directed me to 'our destination!' 

Jane greeted Sam like a long lost friend and after Sam had explored the house and garden...he began to relate to Jane and then I saw this shift inside him..like a light coming on..I think I love you. He was soon showing his 'puppy' play character, relating to Jane and offering her his ball for fetch and responding to her direction. There he was smiling, belly offered, and smiling..oh did I already say smiling I meant REALLY SMILING mouth, eyes and ears! 

Sam is in extremely competent hands and caring hands. Nigel will be home by now and I know there are 3 very excited souls relating and enjoying one another's company this evening. 

Everything we could have wished for him..and he for himself ...he has his home!


----------

